# Am I high or is he?



## Cooper S. (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Jul 16, 2020)

VINTAGE PRE WAR SCHWINN MOTOR BIKE BICYCLE FRAME 1930'S ORIGINAL MEN'S BIKE  | eBay
					

The serial number is at the bottom of the crank. The number is R6327.



					rover.ebay.com
				




This is $300!  Lots of bids and 55 watchers! 

Ones you showed are from Lowlux.  Not the cheapest game in town.  Maybe that is the going price now!?!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 16, 2020)

Out here on west coast, pricing seems about right. Maybe little high, but "or best offer". Prewar just keeps going up.


----------



## Sandman (Jul 16, 2020)

I think he is .


----------



## bricycle (Jul 16, 2020)

if you sell bike stuff for your livelihood, you ask what the market will bear.


----------



## Sandman (Jul 16, 2020)

But keep in mind , sometimes your feeding someones addiction . 
And money is not going to stop them from getting there next fix .


----------



## John G04 (Jul 16, 2020)

$550 for a bare 39 red dx frame! Yeah that guys on something


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 16, 2020)

he is high on bicycle fumes.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 16, 2020)

That does not reflect California prices, or I'm asking to little....


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 16, 2020)

Seems to me, the black/red straigtbar frame price might not be too bad, and it's a cool color combo. If someone wanted it bad enough, they might step up on it.
I really can't see the DX frames bringing that much though.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 16, 2020)

Luxlow is generally pricey, but they have had rarer items sell very fast. I’ve bought a few things from them over the years. The best items are more obscure things that they don’t modify or fix up.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 16, 2020)

One hopefully gets what one pays for.  Photos show the story.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 16, 2020)

Prewar stuff specially Schwinn keeps going up and up....pay up now or pay lot more later or if you can’t pay you have to stick with junk Good pre-war stuff always bring good money.. I don’t buy parts and frames i just buy complete bikes ready to go ps it is Best Offer


----------



## 1motime (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes,  Schwinn is the most collected brand.  These things run in cycles. If you think it will gradually move up market than go for it.  Buy what you love.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 16, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> That does not reflect California prices, or I'm asking to little....



Both


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 16, 2020)

And then some pay way to much for stuff they no nothing about! But whatever floats your boat....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 16, 2020)

And then some can,t afford to pay for what they want and have a bunch of crap and then they  become bitter because they’re jealous somebody else got what they really wanted to buy... buy what you love and what you can afford and don’t bitch and complain If you can’t afford it stick with your Low cost junk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2020)

you guys want a fresh one??


----------



## 1motime (Jul 16, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> you guys want a fresh one??
> 
> View attachment 1229901



Is that disbelief?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 16, 2020)

1motime said:


> Is that disbelief?



You’re not innocent in this problem


----------



## 1motime (Jul 16, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> You’re not innocent in this problem



Everyone is guilty of something..............


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2020)

1motime said:


> Everyone is guilty of something..............


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2020)

_are_ the prices too high?
who is to say...more money can be made, original paint tho...


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 16, 2020)

Bike's are seen, looked at, and moved on to better examples of what are looking for! My favorite is chainguard stickers....


----------



## dtaylor613 (Jul 17, 2020)

Newbie question here (be easy on me)...

What exactly is different on the prewar bicycles vs postwar (say mid 50s)?

I would love to own a prewar bike, but more so for the age and history of the bike. Is there a huge difference in quality between a span of 10-15 years and if so what specifically?


----------

